# My wife's latest dollhouse project



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

She really went nuts on this one - Honeyduke's Sweet Shop from Harry Potter. All the candy is hand made from colored clay. Thankfully the packages were all available online as patterns that she could cut and fold. I made the exterior signs for her with Coreldraw.

Room Box Number 46 - Honeydukes

I think she set herself a new paradigm with this one!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

Nicely done. she keeps getting better and better!


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Whoa! John! What scale is that? No _WAY_ that is 1:12th! I thought I was looking at a real 1:1 room! Then I clicked the link. A freakin' _doll_ house! I have never seen _anything_ like that! 

Doug


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Check out her other dollhouses, Doug!
Links at the bottom of this page:
Mary's Dollhouses


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Now that is just fantastic. :smile2:

Good enough to eat.
You can't beat a Candy Store (Or Lolly Shop.) in any scale.

Where did I leave my chocolate?

Alien


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

John,

You and your wife might appreciate this story. (My only Doll House story.)

A work mate of mine is an avid diecast car collector and his wife also builds doll houses. A few years ago he purchased Kyoshos James Bond BMW Z8 in 1/12th scale. Amazing model with real leather seats, fully working rag top and a suitably amazing price tag.
He thought that he was going to be in for some big trouble from his wife when he brought it home because of what it cost.
But, she looked at the 1/12th scale model, picked it up and took it straight to her dolls house room, exclaiming “Girls! We have got ourselves a new ride.”
_
Watch out what you buy in 1/12th scale._

Alien


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Your wife's work is amazing. It really doesn't do them justice to call them "dollhouses." They're more like museum-quality miniatures.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Wanna know how scary Facebook can be? I put the above photo up on my FB page to show everyone. See the funny face in the middle of the sunburst display? Facebook tagged that as being one of the girls in my high school class. :lol:

I deleted the tag real quick.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

My GOSH! I checked out the entire site. Is this 1:12th scale? I have worked in 1:12th before. 1 inch = 1 foot. I built a working (albeit manual) twin bowling lane with pinsetters (one AMF and one Brunswick) back in the mid 90s. 

I posted about it in late 2012:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/13-modeling-forum/377862-oddest-strangest-model-them-all.html

But this is incredible John! Sculpey? Man! The freakin'_ jars!_ And then I went to her Barber Shop! WOW!!! I hope she doesn't mind, but I downloaded every one of those pictures and put them in my "Models" folder. I use that for inspiration.

What a woman! Wish I could have met someone like that! Woo...

Doug


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Beautiful, elaborate work. Your wife is a real artist as well. I looked through her website and was amazed at the work portrayed.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Okay, the _jars _are purchased items - some of them are made for dollhouses, some of them are found items, such as fingernail glitter bottles. She's not _quite _that crazy.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

_Fingernail glitter bottles!_ Haa hahaha! I never would have thought of that! Brilliant!

Doug


----------

